# Bei Google "ganz nach oben" kommen.



## UnrealSoldier (17. April 2004)

hallo,

Wie kann ich mit einem bestimmten Begriff bei Google ganz nach oben kommen? Zum Beispiel: Deniz Mahir
Hab gehört da muss man viele Seiten anlegen oder so etwas.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. April 2004)

Vor allem sollte der String "Deniz Mahir" oft in deinen Seiten vorkommen, optimalerweise in Überschriften und Titel(bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob Google das noch interessiert).... und dann sollten möglichst viele andere(externe) Seiten Links zu deiner Seite enthalten....

ist keine Garantielösung, aber immerhin nen Anfang..


----------



## UnrealSoldier (17. April 2004)

hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an, danke sehr.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (2. Mai 2004)

Die von dir zuerst angesprochene Methode kann dich für kurze Zeit ganz nach oben bringen, ist aber "illegal". -> Deine Seite wird von Google als Spam erkannt und vom Index ausgeschlossen.


----------

